

United States Census 2010 Form Questions - tokenadult
http://2010.census.gov/2010census/how/interactive-form.php

======
tokenadult
Noted on this online guide is that categories of "race" have been asked about
on the decennial census since 1790 (although the categories used on the Census
have changed over the decades).

